# Best way to feed for Almonds



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

Wanted to start feeding syrup and pollen sub soon. What do you guys use to feed syrup? Or what do you think is the best method? Been using quart jars(way too small) which seem to feed well and frame feeders(don't like the drowned bees) that are nice because they are already in the hive just waiting to be filled. I've heard people using pails that like them and talk that frame feeders will be in the junk pile if we get hive beetle. If you were starting over and going to buy or make feeders what would you do?
thanks


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

*Drowned Bees*

We put a flat stick in our frame feeders, top bar or wooden garden stake. We did not have a single drowned be in two months of feeding three hives.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Inside feeders*

I cut window screen into lengths that will go down one side ( full width ) and up the other. Then I use a heavy duty stapler to put 4 staples on each top edge. Little or no drowning. I like the insiders because I never have to lift or carry the syrup.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We like the frame feeders also. No extra equipment to carry plus you can feed individual colonies if they need it without having to round up extra equipment. They are especially nice, as opposed to large hive top feeders, if you want to give them frequent smaller shots to stimulate them during off times of year, or for feeding Fumigillan. A stick on the top helps reduce drowning or a screen as Tom detailed. Mother Lode Plastics also has "caps and ladder" inserts which pretty much eliminate drownings.
Sheri


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the answers. Any worries about hive beetle with frame feeders?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Any worries about hive beetle with frame feeders?*

The SHB may win a gold in the coleoptera free style swim event.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

I have been using the 2 gal pails with the plastic screened feeder insert from better bee. They seem to work well but if it is to hot out side they can expand and contract to much and will leak syrup down frames to the bottom boards or in my case the pallets. Then I have been also using the 1/2 gallon canning jars found online or at orchard. Those have been working pritty well also. I bought from another beekeeper that I have cleaned up one gallon black jugs. I will use those when it is cooler so that the heat will help keep the syrup warm. I have some hives near almonds now they are pollinating the cotton crop next to the almonds right now. Hoping to move the rest of the bees out there if they will pay me for pollination. I am getting free rental for placing them out there as I ran out of room at home for the girls. For feeding pollen sub pattys I like the mega bee so far it has worked welll. I am still mixing it with pollen from the bees from traps earlier in the year though. I think they eat it better that way.


Angi


----------

